
Santa Fe art-tech 'amusement park' Meow Wolf picks Denver for expansion - molecule
https://www.bizjournals.com/denver/news/2018/01/04/meow-wolf-picks-denver-for-its-next-permanent.html
======
mlevental
I attended a faux conference last month where their CEO spoke. this guy in
peak orwellian fashion sold the audience on the idea his 10M arr theme park is
counterculture and counter-capital. his presentation was complete with
pictures of an art collective (that I guess he was a part of decades ago) and
stepford wives suburban housing development. his claim was that meow wolf was
a way to subvert suburbia. then in peak tech hype he hinted they'd be running
an ICO because crypto currency thwarts capitalism. what a crock.

